# Utv on Matagorda beach



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Are utv allowed on matagorda beach I seen a couple of razor over the july 4th weekend?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They say no saddle type seats, so Sidexsides are good, buy a beach permit, and slow moving triangle.


----------



## BcNova (Jul 9, 2013)

I was told awhile back, it has to be registered and street legal. This was a couple years ago.


----------

